# Problems with Nested Folders and Tivo Server Protocol



## beowulf573 (Mar 26, 2005)

Just for grins I wrote a small app to server up video files to my Series2 Tivo. Things started well, I got a beacon working and was able to server up a flat list of files.

However, when I added a level of folders to the mix things went wrong. If I watched a video from a subfolder my Now Playing List would sometimes (most times) would become corrupted, showing only other computers on the network and not locally recorded shows. Going to the root or live mode and back would restore the NPL.

I thought I had screwed up so I installed the latest version of Galleon on my Debian based server and it shows the same behavior.

Has anyone else experienced this? Has anyone else found a workaround? Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## ScaryMike (Aug 23, 2002)

This is a known problem. Dig through the pyTivo thread to see how it was handled there.


----------



## beowulf573 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks, looks like there isn't a software fix, you just have to have to tivo reload the NPL by selecting a new item and going back.


----------



## ScaryMike (Aug 23, 2002)

You can also re-order. Hit 1 on the remote to order alpha, then 1 to go back to chronological.


----------

